
Details of Magic Leap One – Tegra - bleair
https://www.tomshardware.com/news/magic-leap-tegra-specs-release,37443.html
======
bleair
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bT5LFe-
muR8&feature=youtu.be](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bT5LFe-
muR8&feature=youtu.be)

